# Eclipse : "Delete project contents on disk"



## reibi (30. Apr 2009)

Hallo

Das Fenster:
"X Delete project contents on disk (cannot be undone)"

Kann man die Checkbox irgendwo automatisch setzen?
Ich vergess immer diese zu setzen und dann liegt das PRJ noch im Workspace rum.

Wenn ich das PRJ löschen will, dann will ich IMMER und AUSSCHLIESSLICH auch den Inhalt löschen.

Gruss an alle ;-)


----------



## gex (1. Mai 2009)

mir wäre nicht bekannt, dass man dies einstellen könnte.


----------



## reibi (1. Mai 2009)

gex hat gesagt.:


> mir wäre nicht bekannt, dass man dies einstellen könnte.



Mir eben auch nicht ... ich such ja auch jemanden dem das eben bekannt ist ;-)


----------



## gex (1. Mai 2009)

hehe

ich wollte damit ausdrücken, das man dies höchstwahrscheinlich gar nicht kann.


----------



## reibi (1. Mai 2009)

;-)
Ich weiss - Danke Dir trotzdem

Vielleicht gibts das ja mit Eclipse Galileo oder Eclipse4 dann


----------

